# Urgent, Livingston County AC, IL, older female



## gsdgirl37 (Jan 6, 2008)

URGENT Livingston County Animal Control, Pontiac, IL. Smokey was an owner relinquishment because she barked too much outside. She was kept outdoors day and night. She is about 6-7 years old and is very friendly. She's a very confident girl and doesn't seem to fazed about being kenneled, but experience tells me she won't do well for very long. Please call LCAC at 815-842-8021 if you can help Smokey. Thank you!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## gsdgirl37 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes she is! Really needs out!


----------



## wolffys (Apr 9, 2015)

Is she in danger of being euthanized , get along with other dogs ?


----------



## gsdgirl37 (Jan 6, 2008)

yes, she is in danger. Don't know how long. She does get along with other dogs, she had a sibling that the owner kept.


----------

